# Preparing to Level - Empire Zoysia



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Preparing to level in the next few weeks. New sod installed on poorly prepared/level base. Lots of promises to come back and fix but now ignoring calls/texts after getting paid. Banged out an entire front back yard reno out in a day. Sod is also full of common bermuda which I also have to deal with soon.

Here's what we're working with. Best seen at night with lights.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Few questions

-How low should I scalp before spreading the sand? I'm currently cutting at 2" because all the high spots scalp if I try to cut any lower.

-Suitable sand here in Tarpon Springs, FL area has been near impossible to find. All landscape places carry DOT sand that has pebbles in it, or Masonry Sand for paver base that is like powder sugar and super fine grain. It is without question too fine and will compact. Other than that all I can find is septic sand. Which is the correct color but again its super fine like powder.

- I finally found "stucco sand" from a building supplier that is medium grain with fines in it. It's clean, washed, and screened, and looks like a silica sand, and pure white.

-I fear putting this white sand down. Seems like the beach (where it gets hotter than hell, doesn't hold water, and grass does not grow)

What u think? Seems few ppl in FL on this site.

.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

What sand are you looking for?

Mason sand does contrast ..... which sucks

River Sand is brown ...and has more variability

Shoot for .5 to .75 before the sand.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> What sand are you looking for?
> 
> Mason sand does contrast ..... which sucks
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a golden brown coarse grain sand. The mason sand here is white and super fine. 
I think I found what I need... a medium grain silica sand, but my only reservation is that it is also pure white. I assume I should be fine, but I'm not sure if the reflectivity will cause issues.


----------



## Texas MH (Jan 20, 2019)

The taller the grass, the more difficult it will be to spread the sand evenly as it will want to clump together. Judgement call, but its an easier job when its very short. You'll only see the sand color for about 1.5 weeks if you broom it in good. The grass should come back up just fine since there is soil just under the thin layer of sand, which is where the water will seep down into (your grass roots will be driving down in the soil where as the sand is just sitting on top). Grass tips should be sticking up through the sand when you level it. If not, its too thick and keep brooming it. Good luck!


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

How long do you have to wait after installing new sod to try and do this finish level?

Have a section that was sodded with empire Zoysia, and looks similar to yours with the bumps. Turf is established, but didn't know if I should wait a season.

Kissimmee area here, and I feel the pain with trying to find sand!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

The lower you cut it, the better the results. When I leveled I cut it down to t he dirt the best I could then hit low spots with the weed wacker.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Following, we are in FL and will be in the same boat next Spring.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Rockinar said:


> The lower you cut it, the better the results. When I leveled I cut it down to t he dirt the best I could then hit low spots with the weed wacker.


Do you have Empire? Wondering if its safe to scalp empire that low.

.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

i have zenith which is a medium blade similar to empire. I had to level an area next to my driveway that was sunken in due to vehicles driving or parking on it. I ended up buying paver sand from homedepot (orangish/beige tint to it) since it was such a small area. Because it required an inch or more of leveling, I let the grass grow out a bit so there would still be green grass sticking out getting sun once the layer of sand was laid down. Its been maybe 5 days and its almost completely filled back in already. With this warm weather the zoysia is really growing in quick.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

EOppie said:


> How long do you have to wait after installing new sod to try and do this finish level?
> 
> Have a section that was sodded with empire Zoysia, and looks similar to yours with the bumps. Turf is established, but didn't know if I should wait a season.
> 
> Kissimmee area here, and I feel the pain with trying to find sand!


You are actually lucky, the Davenport mine is close to you. This is where Cemex and all the golf course blenders get their screened sand. I haven't taken a trip but I just got a sieve report from them on their topdressing sand.

.

.


----------

